# Rock Stars Of Yesterday And How They Are Today



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

How Many Of These Can You Recognize without peeking?

[video=youtube;bskfEFo9x5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bskfEFo9x5k&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;GYrf9QWmsUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=GYrf9QWmsUA[/video]

[video=youtube;dDnxCCVKaO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=dDnxCCVKaO8[/video]


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

kinda funny how bret michaels still looks the same

I guess his makeup is also anti-aging cream.
either that or making a stupid face for extended periods of time actually does make your face get stuck like that.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, amazing to see how people age well and some not so. Some of them look better now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

marcos said:


> Wow, amazing to see how people age well and some not so. Some of them look better now.


some of the woman do for sure.. or my taste have changed.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

a lot of the "now" photos are pretty unflattering....the slash one is a good example.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

blam said:


> a lot of the "now" photos are pretty unflattering....the slash one is a good example.


Mug shots aren't supposed to be flattering ..


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

The comments on the videos on Youtube are the funniest part. It appears some people expect their favorites to look the same as they did 20, 30, 40, 50 years ago but forget about those wrinkles and that beer gut they have going on.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> The comments on the videos on Youtube are the funniest part. It appears some people expect their favorites to look the same as they did 20, 30, 40, 50 years ago but forget about those wrinkles and that beer gut they have going on.


That's because everyone gets older except "us". It' like my 37 year old son; I just can't believe he's that old now since I've hardly aged a day since he was born.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Joan Jett looks pretty much the same as well.

I wonder if the diabetes actually worked in Bret Michaels favour in this case, in that maybe he had to live more moderately instead of the hardcore toxic assault on themselves that Mick and Keith likely had?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

We should all do the same for ourselves.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Dude looks like a... 

View attachment 664


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Growing old is a bitch man. Trying to stay looking like you were 25 years ago is even harder. Especially if you happened to have worn more make-up than your girlfriend at the time and had nicer hair than her


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oh, I totally hear you. I'm man enough to admit there's really no need at this point for me to have an audience watch me brush my teeth without a shirt on...

(I'll assume you're making the hair comment in a general sense - there's really no way you could have known I lost a solid 6 inches all around my head yesterday as a bit of a V'day present to my wife - and her endless insistence that she be able to see my eyes, my face...) Never one for the make-up, although I may resort to some black fingernail polish for Jane's Addiction at the end of the month.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's how it's done: position the most flattering photo of the young celebrity next to the most unflattering photo of the same celebrity several decades older, post in some tabloid like the national enquirer and wait for the collective gasp from people with no lives of their own.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's amazing how years of abuse affect people differently. Nikki Sixx's drug problems were so bad he technically died several times from OD's. Yet he looks great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> It's amazing how years of abuse affect people differently. Nikki Sixx's drug problems were so bad he technically died several times from OD's. Yet he looks great.


Plastic surgery?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Plastic surgery?


I wouldn't think so looking at him, but who knows. But he's only one example, there are few people on there who look good considering what they put themselves through. I haven't watched all of both videos, so I don't know if Duff Mckagen is on there. He's another example though. He looked so bloated and sickly in the last years of G n' R that you'd never think he would have lived. He runs marathons and does martial arts non-stop now and looks fantastic.


----------

